# Hoof slit, crack, growing uncontrollably fast



## macisherfield

My arabian has 2 white feet and I heard that those are more tender and crack and slit easily, and my horse is a pasture horse all his life he has been. He has one white hoof that has a HUGE crack in it and i dont know what to do. and he also has 1 black hoof that has a horizontal crack in it. (will post pics later) and everyvtime we trim them 2 weeks later they need to be trimmed again. Is there anything i can do for the cracks and the how fast his hooves are growing?


----------



## FlaRocky

Do you use a certified farrier? He should know what to do to help your boy. I had a horrid experience with a so called blacksmith. Caught him pressure shoeing my horses. "To make them show better" he said.

 Now I only use a certified farrier. The one I have is so worth his weight in gold to me. Have had him for over 14 years, and yes worth every penny and more.

 Maye


----------



## macisherfield

I have NEVER had either of my horses have any type of farrier work done. other that my family trimming thier hooves. they are not certified. I have never been allowed to because my dad says it cost too much money. is there any other way! but if nessacery i will get a farrier. He has a horizontal crack on a black hoof and a HUGE vertical crack on a white hoof, and if his hooves get to long the white hoof splits even more.


----------



## FlaRocky

Where are you located? What state? I can get a trim for $25-35 here in Florida. It might take having shoes put on for a bit to heal the crack. If the crack spreads up to the coronet band or gets into the laminae you are looking at some major problems. Look up some hoof problems on Google and see what matches. 

 Hope this helps,

 Maye


----------



## macisherfield

I live in Wisconsin. Ik good farriers and my friends and families even teachers have given me some good farriers.


----------



## FlaRocky

Can you post some photos? I would think about getting one of the recommended farriers to atleast take a look at the feet. See what they recommend to get the feet sound.


 Maye


----------



## Alice Acres

This extreme dry weather is really tough on hooves - it's likely why you are seeing problems where you haven't in the past.

As a rule, it's usually said that white hooves are softer, black hooves are harder. But both can split under the right (or wrong ) conditions.

Pics would help. It sounds like you need a farrier to do some corrective trimming or even possible some temp shoes.
 There are also many, many topical moisture products out there that you can use...but won't really address your current and more urgent needs.


----------



## macisherfield

I will post pics asap! i am going to see him on tuesday.


----------



## macisherfield

pics are uploaded what do you think?


----------



## FlaRocky

Looks like you do need to get a farrier out to work on the feet. And will probably need shoes to keep it from splitting more. That way you can get healthy hoof to grow out. The other one looks like an abcess eruption and should growout in time.

 Maye


----------



## macisherfield

I plan on getting a farrier out there ASAP. Thank you for your suggestions they will follow through!


----------



## FlaRocky

Keep us posted on how he is doing...with photos if possible.


 Good luck,

 Maye


----------



## secuono

Feet grow faster in the summer.

The hooves look uneven, flaring and possibly under run heels. 
You need a real farrier to come out and fix these feet.


----------



## goodhors

You will need that expert Farrier to return in 6-8 weeks, whatever he thinks is needed.
I expect a Farrier to be able to hot shoe my animals, by carrying a forge on their truck.
Forge heat gives the Farrier more "tricks"by being able to create the shoe if something 
special is needed.  Farrier who doesn't have a forge, has to work the shoes cold, which
is harder work.  Shoe SHOULD fit the hoof shape and most shoes don't match a hoof
without being shaped on an anvil.  Hot shoe is easier to shape, but not the only way
to shape a shoe.  Farrier should not be rasping off all kinds of hoof wall, to make 
the hoof fit the shoe.   Have Farrier explain what they are doing and WHY it is needed.
Farrier might see things on hoof after trimming it, that are not evident from your photo
and not seen without a bottom view of the hoof after trimming the walls down. 

One shoeing is not going to fix the problems with the split hoof, so the expense is not
done with one visit from the Farrier.  But having the shoe
on, should help in preventing the continued splitting as hoof grows down.  Horse may 
need to be shod for up to 9 months, which is what it usually take to grow a hoof
down from the hairline to the ground.  If hoof has continued damage from an old 
scar in the hairline, that splitting may be a lifetime issue to deal with.  Farrier will
help you by looking at the issue in person, explaining your options.  ASK QUESTIONS!

The black hoof does look like an abcess blow-out to me, as was already suggested.
Just getting the hoof in good condition, shaped with toes and heels at the appropriate lengths,
should help the hoof wall grow down and eventually get the hole removed.  It may chip 
out when hole gets close to the ground, but still should not make a big hole.

Are these two hooves both fronts or hinds or a front and hind?  You might be able to do 
just shoeing the white hoof and it's other hoof of the pair.  You save by not shoeing
the other front or hind pair of hooves.  Again, Farrier NEEDS to be coming back on a regular 
schedule to keep that split hoof from continuing to split upward.  Leaving shoes on 
too long is as bad as not having them on at all.  Forces the hoof to work in ways it
is not designed to, could injure or sore up the horse because the hoof grows all the time.

You might talk to the Farrier about learning to trim your own animal eventually.  Many 
will help you get started.  Farrier is already coming to shoe the split hoof, they could oversee your work in
trimming, tell and SHOW you what you need to improve.  You will need a pair of nippers, 
a hoof knife and a sharp rasp to do hoof trimming.  Maybe you could find some better
name-brand nippers used, for lesser money.  I would not buy at the Farm store, those 
nippers are pretty junky, won't stay sharp.  Maybe the Farrier has an old pair they 
would sell you.  Better tools are a huge improvement on how "easy" it is to trim
the hooves.

I started trimming my ponies at about 14yrs old, since there were no Farriers around 
our area.  My 4-H Leader helped me start by showing me where and how much to take
off, stuff that didn't need removing, how to start with LITTLE removed.  He then 
checked up on my work over the summer, and ponies got ridden a LOT.  So hooves 
stayed in good shape with only nipping off a tiny rim of hoof walls, kept worn down with  
not much to remove.  Kept the chips from road riding smoothed up by rasping the wall 
edges to keep them rounded.  It has been a very useful skill to have over the years.


----------



## sawfish99

I haven't been around, so I didn't see this earlier.  I am a barefoot trimmer with 7 years of experience.  First, what you need is a good barefoot trimmer, not a farrier.  I'm not against farriers, but your horse has always been barefoot.  There is absolutely nothing with those hooves that can't be fixed by a legitimate trimmer.  Do not put shoes on the hooves because that will lead to new problems.  

Here is one listing for WI http://www.tribeequus.com/help.html 

The theory that white hooves have more problems and crack easier than dark hooves is a wives tale.  There are no actual studies that prove this. 

The white hoof (based on appearance I believe this is likely a front hoof):
There is a lot going on.  The horse has laminitis, meaning the laminae is separating internally.  The hoof wall is being pried away from the internal structures of the hoof.  This is occurring because your pasture is not sufficient to cause the horse to self trim and naturally keep a proper shape.  Therefore, you must provide the trimming to keep the hooves healthy.  His hooves are very unhealthy.  Near the ground, the hoof wall is more separated which is causing the flat looking toe.  This creates additional force on the hoof wall as the hoof is rolled forward during walking action which continues the cycle of pulling the hoof wall outward. 
The vertically running cracks are DIRECTLY related to the problems with the hoof wall. Since there is severe separation at the ground, dirt and small ricks are being driven into the open space.  This creates places for bacteria to live and generates the cracks you see.  The cracking will heal following a proper barefoot trim that allows new hoof growth.  
Since there is no side profile, I can't say for certain, but I expect the heels are under run which is further stressing the internals of the hoof.

The black hoof (I assume a rear hoof based on the structure).
The horizontal crack has 2 possible causes.  It very likely could be from where an abcess blew out the hoof wall.  If so, it will resolve itself as the hoof grows out.  However, it also could be similar to the front hooves where the toe is suffering severe separation and horizontal crack is where the excess hoof wall is preparing to break off.  A side view of the hoof would better distinguish between the two.  Regardless, this hoof also shows signs of laminitis and separation based on the flaring at ground level.  

Course of action:
You definitely need professional help.  The family members that are helping out are clearly not adequate for this situation, or the feet wouldn't be this bad.  I highly recommend a professional barefoot trimmer, but even a farrier is better than nothing at this point.  The cost is whatever it is in your area.  Around me in CT, an average trim is $40-60 depending on the experience of the trimmer.  If the horse is poorly behaved, then the cost goes up.  Those feet need to be trimmed every 4 weeks to rehabilitate.  If $40 every 4 weeks is too much, you need to give the horses to someone who can take care of them.  If the hoof problems are not addressed, the horse will go critically lame.


----------

